# Has anyone read "Stranger in the Mirror"?



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm seeing the woman who wrote it next week, Dr. Marlene Steinberg. I was just curious what you may have thought of it.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Tell her to do a barrel roll.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Darren said:


> Tell her to do a barrel roll.


What's with you and barrel rolls? LOL
I haven't read it but I'd like to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

I say it when I want to reply to a post but avoid any deep thinking which could trigger my DR/DP to increase? It?s an basic way for me to express myself, because some times being serious can only pre-long/increase DR/DP.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Darren said:


> I say it when I want to reply to a post but avoid any deep thinking which could trigger my DR/DP to increase? It?s an basic way for me to express myself, because some times being serious can only pre-long/increase DR/DP.


Oh ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

*nods* :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I've read it and like it very much. I was hesitant to read it initially as I felt it was heading too far towards MPD, which is now DID. But it has some very detailed analyses of ALL dissociative disorders. I believe she knows her stuff. I also have a better understanding of DID, which is the most difficult disorder for me to understand.

I admit, I've had problems with MPD in the past. A good bit didn't make sense. Her examination makes far more sense of it than I ever imagined.

How in the WORLD did you get an appointment with her!? Wow. Congratualations. :shock:

I think it's worth a shot. One must read the entire book though, not just one section on DP, or DR, or fugue states, or amnesia, etc.

Ah, just off topic. This reminds me. In the news, people taking Ambien are having strange dissociative states where they GET IN THEIR CARS and start driving. They binge eat, etc. in their sleep. THAT is dissociative, yet no one claims they know what dissociation is. OMG.

Yes, Good Luck to you.
Take Care,
D


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> How in the WORLD did you get an appointment with her!? Wow. Congratualations. :shock:


She practices in my town. She is the person to see I guess. I tried to see someone at the university and they gave me her name. The initial phone call with her was a little weird. I use relay because I can't hear on the phone well enough to hold a conversation. She thought it was a marketing call (common for first time users). She seemed very nice after we got the conversation going.

My friend keeps telling me just be honest with her and everything will be ok.

Thank you for your feedback,
Julia


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

I met with her last week and have read her book and several papers she published. I have another meeting with her next week. I'm still not sure about her, but I agreed to have a few meetings for a full evaluation.

I've gone back to some of my writings over the last 2 years and looked at them with new eyes after reading her book. I will be taking some of them in to show her.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

mornhyland said:


> I met with her last week and have read her book and several papers she published. I have another meeting with her next week. I'm still not sure about her, but I agreed to have a few meetings for a full evaluation.
> 
> I've gone back to some of my writings over the last 2 years and looked at them with new eyes after reading her book. I will be taking some of them in to show her.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Curious as to your next meeting with her. Can you explain "I'm still not sure about her"? Meaning ... her theories, her demeanor, her diagnosis of you, etc? Very curious.
Take Care,
D


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not sure she is someone I want to trust. So far I haven't told her much that isn't simple background information that anyone who would know me would know. I'll be careful about what I share until she gives me a reason to trust her. Trust is difficult and complicated.

I see her again on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

mornhyland said:


> I am not sure she is someone I want to trust. So far I haven't told her much that isn't simple background information that anyone who would know me would know. I'll be careful about what I share until she gives me a reason to trust her. Trust is difficult and complicated.
> 
> I see her again on Tuesday afternoon.


Hmmm. I'm very curious. This woman is sort of the "big name" in dissociation. Please keep us posted. Suffice it to say, I saw a "big name" in the ISSD who disappointed me greatly (1980s). Doesn't mean this is true with all specialists, but it always astounds me. That is psychiatric specialties.

Good Luck
Keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

mornhyland said:


> I am not sure she is someone I want to trust. So far I haven't told her much that isn't simple background information that anyone who would know me would know. I'll be careful about what I share until she gives me a reason to trust her. Trust is difficult and complicated.
> 
> I see her again on Tuesday afternoon.


Well what's not to trust about her? if she fooks you over... fook her "big name" over =)... news papers love it when big names make "big" mistakes.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

The only thing I found to be of minor concern about her book was the fact that she seemed somewhat dogmatic with her theories. This could be a minor problem since DP had been understudied for a really long time, but she probably had to sound really sure of herself in order to get her book published, so it's understandable.


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Can't imagine someone writing a book about DR without having experienced it... What has she suffered from if anything?


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

Ni Hi Li St. said:


> The only thing I found to be of minor concern about her book was the fact that she seemed somewhat dogmatic with her theories. This could be a minor problem since DP had been understudied for a really long time, but she probably had to sound really sure of herself in order to get her book published, so it's understandable.


I think it is that she is so cocksure of herself and her interview form that makes me a bit leery.


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> Curious as to your next meeting with her. Can you explain "I'm still not sure about her"? Meaning ... her theories, her demeanor, her diagnosis of you, etc? Very curious.
> Take Care,
> D


The second appointment we started the SCID-D (the interveiw for dissociation that she created). There are a LOT of questions. I need to note that I feel myself disconnecting during the examination.

When I answered, "Yes, but not in the way you intended the question" to one of the questions she told me not to interpret how I think she means the question and just answer it how I feel.

During the appointent we only made it about half way through the SCID-D, so I have to go back this week.


----------

